
JS app that produces text along a path in pure CSS - duopixel
http://csswarp.eleqtriq.com/
======
ars
Just to clarify: The app is written in JavaScript, but the output is html +
css.

Also, it's not designed for live updates. It generates static text.

------
ot
Oh, no, what will be next? pure-CSS WordArt?

~~~
jerf
Not sure what you mean by "next"... it seems a pretty decent description of
what we're looking at right now.

------
Breefield
This is quite awesome, hopefully we'll see some cool things come out of it
like we have of lettering.js Two things though, a.) should turn it into a
plugin as well, b.) s/kerning/letter spacing

------
tjpick
1 letter of text = 252 characters of code? 99.6% overhead?

No way.

<http://www.w3.org/TR/SVG/text.html#TextOnAPath>

------
bruceboughton
Frontpage all over again.

------
makeee
What are the browser requirements for this? I'm interested in building
something like this, but just want to make sure most browsers out there would
be able to run it.

------
coenhyde
Cool, but Google wont like it. If it's important text you'd want to make sure
you had the text somewhere else.

Maybe the html/css generator should include a hidden span with the text?

~~~
quizbiz
Can css specify which letter number in a text to apply to? If so, a single
span could be used for the text, no?

~~~
drdaeman
No. The only thing one could do to minimize the HTML is to use :nth-child()
instead of classes.

If CSS would support higher order matrices for transform, it could be possible
with just one line per vendor suffix. But CSS3 has only 2x2 matrices, which
aren't enough.

------
Swizec
If I'm seeing correctly this basically creates an element with some css
properties for every letter in the text right?

Couldn't this become incredibly slow to load very quickly?

~~~
barefoot
Doubtful. How many pages of text do you want to warp?

------
philthy
This looks like it could slowly edge towards a browser based .SVG editor in
combination with a bunch of other stuff, I like it.

------
Trufa
It doesn't seem to be working for chrome... (latest version, who knows which,
probably a new one when you read this)

~~~
nixarn
yes it does

